# Avengers: Endgame: Trailer analysiert - Was verrät der Super-Bowl-Spot?



## Felix Schuetz (5. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame: Trailer analysiert - Was verrät der Super-Bowl-Spot?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame: Trailer analysiert - Was verrät der Super-Bowl-Spot?*


----------



## Phone (5. Februar 2019)

Sicher das bei dem Part "Black Widow im Training" dort auch sie zusehen ist?
Könnte das nicht auch Captain Marvel sein?
Denn 2 Bilder drüber sieht man Widow mir Schulter langem Haar und schwarzen Ansätzen, wo  so ein Zopf nicht gehen würde

Die Frau beim Schießstand kann auch auch eine komplett neue  sein.
Aber selbst das Gesicht passt überhaupt nicht.
Ich denke es ist CM


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Sicher das bei dem Part "Black Widow im Training" dort auch sie zusehen ist?
> Könnte das nicht auch Captain Marvel sein?
> Denn 2 Bilder drüber sieht man Widow mir Schulter langem Haar und schwarzen Ansätzen, wo  so ein Zopf nicht gehen würde
> 
> ...



Hat Felix doch sogar im Text angesprochen, dass es da vermutlich einen Zeitsprung gab.
Und das Bild von der Seite ist ganz klar Scarlett Johanson.
Was sollte Captain Marvel auch beim Schießtraining? Die braucht keine Knarre.


----------



## Worrel (5. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was sollte Captain Marvel auch beim Schießtraining? Die braucht keine Knarre.


Nach dem Erhalt ihrer Kräfte nicht mehr - aber vielleicht vorher?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nach dem Erhalt ihrer Kräfte nicht mehr - aber vielleicht vorher?



Sie hat ihre Kräfte schon, als sie in den 90er Jahren auf der Erde landet. Fast 30 Jahre vor Avengers.


----------



## Phone (5. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hat Felix doch sogar im Text angesprochen, dass es da vermutlich einen Zeitsprung gab.
> Und das Bild von der Seite ist ganz klar Scarlett Johanson.
> Was sollte Captain Marvel auch beim Schießtraining? Die braucht keine Knarre.



In ihrem Trailer hat sich auch eine Militärausbildung , eine Ausbildung als Fliegerin, etc. braucht sie auch alles nicht ^^
Wie passt das mit dem Zusammen das sie schon ihre Kräfte hatte? 

Das Profilbild hat für mich überhaupt nichts von SJ


----------



## Worrel (5. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sie hat ihre Kräfte schon, als sie in den 90er Jahren auf der Erde landet. Fast 30 Jahre vor Avengers.


Rückblende/Traum/erzählt eine Geschichte aus der Vergangenheit?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> In ihrem Trailer hat sich auch eine Militärausbildung , eine Ausbildung als Fliegerin, etc. braucht sie auch alles nicht ^^
> Wie passt das mit dem Zusammen das sie schon ihre Kräfte hatte?



Das ist alles über 30 Jahre her.
Der Captain Marvel Film spielt in den 90er Jahren.



Worrel schrieb:


> Rückblende/Traum/erzählt eine Geschichte aus der Vergangenheit?



Ich glaub nicht, dass sie sich in Endgame noch mit Rückblicken von Captain Marvel aufhalten, nachdem diesem Thema zuvor schon ein ganzer Film gewidmet wurde.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Szene klar im Avengers HQ spielt, was noch ziemlich neu ist.


----------



## Worrel (5. Februar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Die Frau beim Schießstand kann auch auch eine komplett neue  sein.


Öhm ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann such dir mal Scarlett Bilder im Profil in Google zum Vergleichen raus ...


----------

